# adopted 4 year old standard advice please



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The best thing is probably to treat him as though he were a very young puppy, and follow all the advice for pups - containment, supervision, very frequent and regular trips outside, and super-duper treats when he does it in the right place - lots of info if you search for "toilet training" on here. If he was previously house trained he should remember quite quickly, if not it may take rather more time and patience, but he will get there in the end.


----------

